# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Anyone have a good recipe for limpets?

## eddietomas521

While fishing in the rocks here in California I noticed a tone of limpets everywhere. I cooked some up in garlic butter but they came out pretty rubbery. Anyone have any good ways to cook em?

----------


## Winter

garlic butter is the way.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Mace

You can also grind them and make an excellent chowder. using your usual recipe.

----------


## Mazer

When you wrote "cook" - Cook in what way, boil, fried, roasted?????

----------


## crashdive123

> When you wrote "cook" - Cook in what way, boil, fried, roasted?????


Sautéing.......

----------


## hunter63

> When you wrote "cook" - Cook in what way, boil, fried, roasted?????


Well, OP asked for recipes, "to cook" .....would generally be considered, "not raw"?
Now if it was just "recipes", I would take that to mean any possible way to eat them.

Never tried them, so ....I got nothing....

----------


## hayshaker

ar'nt limpets those things you scrape off the keel of an old scowl?

----------


## crashdive123

Last time I called her that and tried to scrape her limpets I got smacked in the head with a cast iron skillet.

----------


## hunter63

Soooo, cast iron skillet....Check.

----------


## Lamewolf

Limpets ?  Yeah, first you wrap them in bacon, then you fry them til the bacon is good and crisp, then you throw away the limpets and eat the bacon ! :Stuart:

----------


## hunter63

Sooo, cast iron skillet, garlic butter, and bacon....then throw them away.....Gottcha.

----------

